# Trafalgar Square



## -Oy- (Feb 22, 2019)

Just back from 4 days in London - and I took almost 2,000 photos haha! 

This is Trafalgar Square with the famous London Buses.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2019)

Yup.... it's where I live..( well not IN trafalgar square )..


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice pic! I've not seen it at night. Have any particular sights you enjoyed the most?


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice pic! I've not seen it at night. I like the moving buses.  Have any particular sights you enjoyed the most? My favorite area is Greenwich.


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 24, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Nice pic! I've not seen it at night. I like the moving buses.  Have any particular sights you enjoyed the most? My favorite area is Greenwich.



We only had 4 days so only got a general feel for the place, but we did do the river cruise to Greenwich. We only had an hour there as we had to ger the last boat back. I defionitley plan to spend longer there next time as we didn;t get to see the village or the observatory.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2019)

On Valentines day, we took a ride on  the cable cars over the Thames, and then took the boat from the O2 over to London bridge...passing under tower bridge.. and past the Tower of London.. 
We never see London through Tourist eyes, so it was quite fun to do it and see it that way....


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 24, 2019)

I'll have to take a look at that in the future. My first UK trip was to London for a couple of weeks, but that was before the cable cars were built. I've only been flying in/out of Heathrow every year and not touring the city.


----------

